# Moma da Brink dragged me to another museum...



## Brink (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm posting this here because 1) we were outside quite a bit on a freakishly warm February day.
2) we were across Central Park from the Museum of Natural History, which was started by Teddy Roosevelt 
3) ole' TR himself supported many of the artists in this particular museum.

Here is our day trip to the Metropolitan Museum of Art, NYC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 25, 2017)

Mid 1400's marquetry by Francesco di Giorgio Martini. 
Although they look textured and 3D, these panels are absolutely flat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink (Feb 25, 2017)

Furnishings by George Nakashima

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink (Feb 25, 2017)

Chest of drawers, partially disassembled and put in display to show the joinery

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink (Feb 25, 2017)

There is a reconstructed timber frame building, here they show how th mortis and tenon joints work

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Schroedc (Feb 25, 2017)

You act like it was all against your will but I think you enjoyed it.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2017)

Cool. I love this stuff......

Reactions: Like 1


----------

